# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  از عید شروع کرد و پزشکی یاسوج قبول شد ....

## pezeshkitehran

فرهاد براخاصی

ایولا

----------


## MehranWilson



----------


## pezeshkitehran

> 


نگران نباش عزیزم

----------


## METTIX

عه چ جالب منم یه نفرو میشناسم اصلا شروع نکرد ولی پزشکی بهشتی داره میخونه  :Yahoo (4):  مدیونین فکر کنین تقلب کرده باشه

----------


## pezeshkitehran

عزیزم میتونی به ترازش نگا کنی ..به آزموناش...بعدشم لزومی نداره دروغ بگم هاااااا

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> عه چ جالب منم یه نفرو میشناسم اصلا شروع نکرد ولی پزشکی بهشتی داره میخونه  مدیونین فکر کنین تقلب کرده باشه


به سوابقش نگا کنی میفهمی عزیز

----------


## Lullaby

از عید کلمچی ثبت نام کرده دلیل نمیشه که از عید شروع کرده باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> از عید کلمچی ثبت نام کرده دلیل نمیشه که از عید شروع کرده باشه


نه فامیل دوستمه از عید شروع کرده بعد یکی دو سال دوری از درس ...صورتش معلومه که  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lullaby

> نه فامیل دوستمه از عید شروع کرده بعد یکی دو سال دوری از درس ...صورتش معلومه که


مطمئنی فقط یکی دو سال دور بوده از درس؟ :Yahoo (4): 
​واقعا خیلی سخته قبولی از عید من که نمیتونم اصن

----------


## maryam13



----------


## maryam13

خدا کنه این دروغا راست باشه طرف nساله شروع میکنه یه سال از مهر یه سال از تیر پزشکی ازادم نمیاره

----------


## Dayi javad

*ی عده هتسن ک حتی دو سالم بخونن نمیتونن قبول شن ( مث خود من )

ی نفر با همون 5-6 ماه میبینی رتبه ی خوبی میارن 

پس برای بقیه با توجه ب شرایط خودتون نگین میشه یا نمیشه !

اگ نمیشه پس بکشین بیرون

اگ میشه پس تو تابستون بیاین بگین ک قبول شدین

کل کل کردن نداره دیگ*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


خدا کنه این دروغا راست باشه طرف nساله شروع میکنه یه سال از مهر یه سال از تیر پزشکی ازادم نمیاره


تواز آخر خودت تو دانشگاه دوقوز آباد باید درس بخونی 
اینقد نیا ب این و اون تیکه ننداز !*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


مطمئنی فقط یکی دو سال دور بوده از درس؟
​واقعا خیلی سخته قبولی از عید من که نمیتونم اصن


با تو نبودم دخترم*

----------


## Lullaby

> *
> 
> با تو نبودم دخترم*


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_خوب خونده_

----------


## Amin6

> خدا کنه این دروغا راست باشه طرف nساله شروع میکنه یه سال از مهر یه سال از تیر پزشکی ازادم نمیاره


آره خداییش میبینی؟
یکی دقیقا مثه تو بعده n سال آخرش آموزش ابتدایی میاره اونم تکمیل ظرفیت! [دلم برا دانش آموزا میسوزه] یکی هم مثه ایشون سه ماهه پزشکی میاره! خدایا حکمتتو شکر!

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خدا کنه این دروغا راست باشه طرف nساله شروع میکنه یه سال از مهر یه سال از تیر پزشکی ازادم نمیاره


_مشکلت چیه عزیزم ؟!

ببین اونی که n ساله شروع کرده دلیلی نمیشه اسمشو بذاری خنگ و نفهم و عاجز و اونیم که کمتر از ده ماه به موفقیت میرسه نمیتونی اسمشو بذاری متقلب و ریاکار !!!
اونی که چن ساله شروع کرده به گفته خودت ، درست و اصولی تموم نکرده تاکید میکنم خونده ولی " تموم نکرده "
ولی اونی که چن ماه خونده و موفق شده پیوسته جلو رفته و تا تموم نکرده کارشو ، دست از هدف و همتش بر نداشته 
فک میکنی دروغ گفتن سخته ؟!
تو خود مصاحبه ها و حتی کسایی که  کارنامه هاشون رو تو پستاشون گذاشتن من خودم  بعضیاشونو که چک کردم دیدم کارنامه دست کاری شده و جعلیه !!!
اگه نمیخوای کسیو باور کنی کلا هیچکیو باور نکن 
اگه هم نمیخوای به کسی بهتون بزنی کلا به هیشکی نزن
راست و دروغ کارا و حرفای هرکسی رو خدا میدونه و خودش و رسیدگی به اینا تو حیطه ی ما نیس !
شاید تو توانشو نداری تو تایم کم تلاش کنی و موفق بشی دلیلی نمیشه بقیه هم نتونن
نمیخوام حرفای تکراری رو که قبلا هم گفتم دوباره ریپیت کنم 
فقط میتونم بگم با مسخره کردن و ناامید کردن یه مشت جوون که خودشون به حد کافی تحت فشارن از طرف جامعه و خانواده و درس و کنکور ، چیزی بر تو اضافه نمیشه_  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## MehranWilson

> خدا کنه این دروغا راست باشه طرف nساله شروع میکنه یه سال از مهر یه سال از تیر پزشکی ازادم نمیاره


آقا کی دره طویله رو باز کرد باز این اومد بیرون یه چند روز نبودش  :Yahoo (110): 
دوستان ببخشید یکم رکم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam13

> آره خداییش میبینی؟
> یکی دقیقا مثه تو بعده n سال آخرش آموزش ابتدایی میاره اونم تکمیل ظرفیت! [دلم برا دانش آموزا میسوزه] یکی هم مثه ایشون سه ماهه پزشکی میاره! خدایا حکمتتو شکر!


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## maryam13

> آقا کی دره طویله رو باز کرد باز این اومد بیرون یه چند روز نبودش 
> دوستان ببخشید یکم رکم


باز تو رو دیدم از بین این همه کاربر باید به تو چن تا دیگه بر بخوره

----------


## Hell queen

ای بابا
باز شروع شد که /: 
هر کی دلش میخواد از الان شروع کنه خو بره بخونه !!!!
این بچه بازیا چیه ؟ /:
اگرم نمیخواین بخونین خو نخونین /: 
کسی جلوتونو گرفته؟
جل الخالق -_-

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
بچه ها اظهار نظر بکنید ولی به همدیگه توهین نکنید 

از سن و سالتون بعیده 

ینی چی در طویله رو کی باز کرد :////

واقعا خیلی زشته 
_

----------


## maryam13

> ای بابا
> باز شروع شد که /: 
> هر کی دلش میخواد از الان شروع کنه خو بره بخونه !!!!
> این بچه بازیا چیه ؟ /:
> اگرم نمیخواین بخونین خو نخونین /: 
> کسی جلوتونو گرفته؟
> جل الخالق -_-


واقعا نمیدونم اینا مشکلشون چیه دنبال دعوانخب هرکسی نظری داره یکی میگه اینا دروغن یکی میگه نه راسته خب یکی نیست بگه شما هم بخون مگه کسی جلوتون رو گرفته

----------


## maryam13

> _
> بچه ها اظهار نظر بکنید ولی به همدیگه توهین نکنید 
> 
> از سن و سالتون بعیده 
> 
> ینی چی در طویله رو کی باز کرد :////
> 
> واقعا خیلی زشته 
> _


یکی این شعورش باشه از صب تا شب بیاد به بچه ها توهین کنه انتظاری ازش نیست

----------


## MehranWilson

> _
> بچه ها اظهار نظر بکنید ولی به همدیگه توهین نکنید 
> 
> از سن و سالتون بعیده 
> 
> ینی چی در طویله رو کی باز کرد :////
> 
> واقعا خیلی زشته 
> _


 :Yahoo (4):  بعضی وقتا رک بودن خوبه برای بعضیا

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بعضی وقتا رک بودن خوبه برای بعضیا


_برای منم یه بار رک بازی درآوردید 

رک بودن با توهین کردن فرقش زمین تا آسمونه جناب 

_

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


نه فامیل دوستمه از عید شروع کرده بعد یکی دو سال دوری از درس ...صورتش معلومه که 


 /روزی چند  ساعت خونده   / گفتار در مانی بوده رشتش// pezeshkitehran جواب بده 

دوستان اینقدر دعوا نکنید هر کس که نظرش با شما فرق داره که دشمن نیست /والا من خودم 1 تا کارنامه دیدم تا بهمن .5300 تراز بعد 100 -200 تا افزایش پیدا کرد  جایی یاداشت نکردم رتبه شو وگرنه می گزاشتم  پزشکی شده بود _

----------


## mahTEn

خو اگه کسی مخالفه و فک میکنه نمیشه و این چیزا دروغه و تقلب خب نیااااااا تو تایپیک!! :Yahoo (21): 
کسی مجبورتون ک نکرده!
جالب اینجاس ک حتما هم باید نظر کارشناسیشونو بدن!خو اومدی خوندی مخالفی درب خروج همون بغله رفع زحمت کن خواهشا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*نميشه*

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
دو روز نبودم فروم چه آرامشی بود 

الان پی بردم هیشکی به آرامش ما گند نزده ما خودمون اونو از خودمون گرفتیم_

----------


## Melikamg

نمیدونم حکمت در چیه که این مدل تاپیک ها حتما توشون بی احترامی صورت میگیره و آخرش هم بعد از کلی اسپم بسته میشه

----------


## Shojaie

جالبه
من همسرم با اينكه سهميه داره و خب قبوليش راحتره از عيد سفت و سخت داره ميخونه و حداقل روزي شش ساعت مطالعه داره 
فك نميكردم با سهميه بشه با سه ماه خوندن قبول شد و ايشون بدون سهميه اوردن  خيلي خوبه افرين بهشون

----------


## maryam13

خیلی جالبه چن نفر تو همین تاپیک گفتن نمیشه و... کسی یه حرف بهشون نزد .....

----------


## Miss.Sad

_
آقای استامینوفن کوجایید مدیریت محترم اینجا داره به عاشورا تبدیل میشه  

بس کنید دیگه 

_

----------


## Amin6

> جالبه
> من همسرم با اينكه سهميه داره و خب قبوليش راحتره از عيد سفت و سخت داره ميخونه و حداقل روزي شش ساعت مطالعه داره 
> فك نميكردم با سهميه بشه با سه ماه خوندن قبول شد و ايشون بدون سهميه اوردن  خيلي خوبه افرين بهشون


همسر شما یخورده زیادی داره به خودش فشار میاره!!
با سهمیه حتی یکماهه هم به راحتی میشه قبول شد!
فک کنم همه بتونن با یکماه مطالعه صدهزار کشوری و پنجاه هزار منطقه بیارن و با سهمیه پزشکی قبول بشن!!
به به علی برکت الله  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mahTEn

> جالبه
> من همسرم با اينكه سهميه داره و خب قبوليش راحتره از عيد سفت و سخت داره ميخونه و حداقل روزي شش ساعت مطالعه داره 
> فك نميكردم با سهميه بشه با سه ماه خوندن قبول شد و ايشون بدون سهميه اوردن  خيلي خوبه افرين بهشون


ب همسرت بگو لازم نبوده خودشو از عید زجر بده درس بخونه:/
سهمیه داره قشنگ ب خوشیاشو تفریحاتشو و زندگی برسه یک ماه مونده ب کنکور شرو کنه روزانه 3ساعت بخونه پزشکی قبوله:/
مثالشم رفیق خودم

----------


## Shojaie

> همسر شما یخورده زیادی داره به خودش فشار میاره!!
> با سهمیه حتی یکماهه هم به راحتی میشه قبول شد!
> فک کنم همه بتونن با یکماه مطالعه صدهزار کشوری و پنجاه هزار منطقه بیارن و با سهمیه پزشکی قبول بشن!!
> به به علی برکت الله


همسرم قصد داره دندون بخونه بخاطر همونم قبوليش سختره و خب ترجيح ميده بخونه و دهن اونايي كه اينطوري ميگن با صد هزار قبول ميشه ببنده و خودش قبول بشه

----------


## Amin6

> همسرم قصد داره دندون بخونه بخاطر همونم قبوليش سختره و خب ترجيح ميده بخونه و دهن اونايي كه اينطوري ميگن با صد هزار قبول ميشه ببنده و خودش قبول بشه


دندون و پزشکی خیلی باهم فرق ندارن جفتشو میشه با رتبه نجومی و درصدهای زیر ۲۰ اورد
همسره شما‌ اگر همچین قصدی داره و قراره دهن مارو ببنده از سهمیش کلا استفاده نکنه ببینم قبول میشه یا نه :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (3): 
بعد اگر بدون سهمیه قبول شد دهن ما بسته میشه!! :Yahoo (56):

----------


## L3Ili.m

توروخدا ظرفیتتون رو بالاتر ببرید..
یجوری جبهه گرفتید با هم که حالا انگار چی شده مثلا..

----------


## _Senoritta_

> عه چ جالب منم یه نفرو میشناسم اصلا شروع نکرد ولی پزشکی بهشتی داره میخونه  مدیونین فکر کنین تقلب کرده باشه


چجوری تقلب کرده؟:/

----------


## _Senoritta_

> خدا کنه این دروغا راست باشه طرف nساله شروع میکنه یه سال از مهر یه سال از تیر پزشکی ازادم نمیاره


شما چرا اینقدر منفی؟

----------


## mwmad

پس کتابو ببندیم دیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_duty

> فایل پیوست 84686



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ترکیدم از خنده..دمت گرم

----------


## maryam13

> شما چرا اینقدر منفی؟


یعنی تو این همه ادم که  حرف زدن و نظرشون رو گفتن فقط منو دیدی نقل بگیری؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

واقعيت اينه مثل هر كار ديگه اي استعداد ذاتي توي درس خيلي مهمه ولي ما ميخوايم
همه چي رو به تلاش و پشتكار ربط بديم
مطمعنن بين اوني كه چند سال ميخونه و نميتونه و اين عزيزي كه چند ماهه قبول شده 
فرق هست

----------


## _Senoritta_

> یعنی تو این همه ادم که  حرف زدن و نظرشون رو گفتن فقط منو دیدی نقل بگیری؟


عاخه دیدم شما قبلنم فاز منفی بودید..ولی بقیه رو نه

----------


## maryam13

> عاخه دیدم شما قبلنم فاز منفی بودید..ولی بقیه رو نه


چه ربطی داره یه نگاه به تاپیک بنداز اونا هم قبلا فاز منفی بودن و هستن و تو اینجا هم نظرشون رو گفتن

----------


## Romina_kh

چه اصراریه هی نظر بدید:/ بیخیال
دمش گرم دستش بمونه زیر سر همتون :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

میگما 4 صفحه شد دیگه. :Yahoo (114): 
اگه درسی میبود هیچ کس نظری نمی داد

----------


## Mr.Green

وقتی آدم یه سوال درسی داره و تو قسمت جستجو فروم میزنه اکثر تاپیک ها و جواب های عالی اش مال دو سال قبل و قبل ترش هستن 
اما متاسفانه الان پر از تاپیک های حاشیه ای و ....
که نه توش بویی از مطلب علمی هست و نه جواب های علمی و چیزی که واقعا به کنکور مربوط بشه

----------


## darskhoon.group

سلام.دوست عزیز این موضوع رو گفتی که بچه ها روحیه بگیرن یا روحیشون تخریب بشه ؟؟؟

----------


## maryam13

> وقتی آدم یه سوال درسی داره و تو قسمت جستجو فروم میزنه اکثر تاپیک ها و جواب های عالی اش مال دو سال قبل و قبل ترش هستن 
> اما متاسفانه الان پر از تاپیک های حاشیه ای و ....
> که نه توش بویی از مطلب علمی هست و نه جواب های علمی و چیزی که واقعا به کنکور مربوط بشه


انجمنو تبدیل کردن تاپیک های حاشیه ای چت باکس رو هم تبدیل کرردن به گروه عشق و عاشقی و....
بعدشم ادم جرات نمیکنه یه حرفی بزنه همین به اصطاح ادمای مثبت و درسخون میان کلی  فحش و...میگن

----------


## khate

واقعا حالم ب هم میخوره از این تایپیکای  میشه نمیشه قبول  شد سه ماه قبول شد یه روزه!!!!!بابا بس کنید الان رقیباتون مثل اسب  دارن میخونن این انجمن کاربراش  فوقش دو سه هزار نفرن کل داوطلبای  تجربی  ششصد هزار نفرن باور کنید الان سیاهی لشکرا  هم دارن درس میخونن شما هی دعوا میکنید

----------


## Mysterious

یه بنده خدایی میگفت ملت اعصاب ندارن من باور نمیکردم :Yahoo (21): 
قبلا یجا گفتم بازم میگم
منبع انگیزشی خودتونید و هدفتون 
منبع آرامش فقط خداست
منبع موفقیت خودباوریه
خودتو باور داری؟پس شروع کن و قطعا موفق میشی 
اگه قبول نداری بیا اینجا و بدتر ناامیدشو
پ.ن:دوستان قصد ناامید کردن ندارم.
این بنده خدایی که از عید خونده اولین ترازش ۵۱۰۰ بوده ولی نیمده اینجا بپرسه میشه و تا یکی گفت نه دعوا کنه و بیخیال درس بشه 
به این باور برسید که میتونید اونوقت نه بهونه ایی میمونه نه تنبلی میمونه و نه بی انگیزگی 
امیدوارم همتون موفق باشید :Yahoo (1): 
واسه منم دعا کنید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## V_buqs

> عه چ جالب منم یه نفرو میشناسم اصلا شروع نکرد ولی پزشکی بهشتی داره میخونه  مدیونین فکر کنین تقلب کرده باشه


یه رفیق داشتم شب امتحانا تخم مرغ آب پز میخورد هی تقلب مینوشت سر جلسه می***** تند تند هیچ مراقبی جرات نمیکرد بره نزدیک  :Yahoo (4): 
راحت تقلب میکرد الانم داره پزشکی قم میخونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> واقعا حالم ب هم میخوره از این تایپیکای  میشه نمیشه قبول  شد سه ماه قبول شد یه روزه!!!!!بابا بس کنید الان رقیباتون مثل اسب  دارن میخونن این انجمن کاربراش  فوقش دو سه هزار نفرن کل داوطلبای  تجربی  ششصد هزار نفرن باور کنید الان سیاهی لشکرا  هم دارن درس میخونن شما هی دعوا میکنید


 :Yahoo (21): 

آره دیه اونا میخونن اینام تاپیک میزنن که فلانی از بعد عید شروع کرد قبول شد پس منم قبول میشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

> وقتی آدم یه سوال درسی داره و تو قسمت جستجو فروم میزنه اکثر تاپیک ها و جواب های عالی اش مال دو سال قبل و قبل ترش هستن 
> اما متاسفانه الان پر از تاپیک های حاشیه ای و ....
> که نه توش بویی از مطلب علمی هست و نه جواب های علمی و چیزی که واقعا به کنکور مربوط بشه


من چند وقته هی میگم انجمن شده خاله زنک بازی باید مدیر کل  بیاد یه حساب رسی  فوق سنگین بکنه تا پس مثل اولش بشه 

قبلا جزوه میفرستادن _ سوال میکردی سریع به  جوابت میرسیدی

الان خاله زنک بازی شده همش

----------


## Mr.Green

> من چند وقته هی میگم انجمن شده خاله زنک بازی باید مدیر کل  بیاد یه حساب رسی  فوق سنگین بکنه تا پس مثل اولش بشه 
> 
> قبلا جزوه میفرستادن _ سوال میکردی سریع به  جوابت میرسیدی
> 
> الان خاله زنک بازی شده همش


بله واقعا
از ارزش های یک انجمن کنکوری که هدفش کمک به همدیگه هست نه ته دل همدیگه رو خالی کردن خیلی دور شدیم
متاسفانه هر روز شاهد بی احترامی ها و دعوا ها با همدیگه 
درگیر شدن عجیب و غریب برای یافتن منابع عجیب تر از عجیب
دور شدن از فضای کنکور و...

----------


## Mysterious

حرفی ندارم-_-

----------


## V_buqs

> حرفی ندارم-_-
> 
> فایل پیوست 84692


این چیه؟

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> حرفی ندارم-_-
> 
> فایل پیوست 84692


عزیز اولا تا قبل اینکه این تایپیکو بزنم هیچ جوابی به این کامنت داده نشده !!!! پس حتما خودت رفتی با نام کاربر سایت یه نه رو ثبت کردی اگه واقعا خودش بود اسمش و دانشگاهش معلوم و نوشته شده بود پس حتما کار شماست برای تخریب روحیه

----------


## Mysterious

> عزیز اولا تا قبل اینکه این تایپیکو بزنم هیچ جوابی به این کامنت داده نشده !!!! پس حتما خودت رفتی با نام کاربر سایت یه نه رو ثبت کردی اگه واقعا خودش بود اسمش و دانشگاهش معلوم و نوشته شده بود پس حتما کار شماست برای تخریب روحیه


دوست عزیز زود قضاوت نکن
مطمئن باش هرگز اینکارو انجام نمیدم فقط بابت تعجب بود
واقعا عذر میخوام اگه ناراحتتون کردم یا باعث ناامیدی شدم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> فرهاد براخاصی
> 
> ایولا


طبق همین لینک شما
یک گزینه هست نوشته
(نام مدرسه :متوسطه 2 پسرانه شاهد شاهد )
توجه کن ! سهمیه داشته !!! سهمیه +25% ایثارگران = نخوانده پزشکی، باورت نمیشه به لین کزیر مراجعه کن
مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران
و ضمنا از اینا ک بگذریم
نوشته
سابقه در کانون :3سال
پس از عید شروع نکرده ، ز 4 سال قبلش تصمیم داشته شروع کنه فقط از عید ، ساعت مطالعشو جدی تر کرده و بیشتر خونده ، همین!

----------


## DR._.ALI

این حرفا کشکه شنونده باید عاقل باشه!از عید کسی شروع کنه به خوندن تره هم براش خورد نمیکنن سر جلسه کنکور چه برسه اینکه پزشکی قبول شه!یکم به خودتون بیاین سر خودتون با این حرفا که طرف دوماهه شد انیشتین شیره نمالید.ضمن اینکه در آخر زمستون میگذره و روسیاهی به ذغال میمونه.موفق باشین

----------


## Mr.Green

دوستان اصلا کسی قبول شده بعد از عید یا نشده چرا شما دارید اعصاب خودتون رو خورد میکنید که شده یا نشده
کسی که بخواد بخونه حتی اگه یه دلیل هم برای انجام کارش داشته باشه شروع میکنه کسی هم که نخواد هزار تا بهونه
حالا سهمیه داشته،تقلب کرده،نمیدونم از 10 سال قبل داشته میخونده و....
هزار نفر بودن که قبول شدن مثل رستگار رحمانی ها و چون رتبه یک نشدن زیاد بزرگ نشدن ولی بودن که شدن
نمیدونم آقای مصلایی رو میشناسید یا نه ایشون یکی از بهترین معلم های شیمی هستن امیدورام دیگه حداقل به احترام کسوت ایشون حرفشون رو قبول داشته باشید و نگید نمیشه
https://www.aparat.com/v/9R0zh
اگه دوست ندارید به مصاحبه کامل گوش کنید حتما دقیقه 12 به بعد رو گوش کنید
اینم تایید دقیق حرف های ایشون
https://www.instagram.com/p/BfLsHOTg...97XBQLbk5R-U0/
دیگه امیدوارم به جای بحث های الکی واقعا با همت عالی شروع کنید


حتما این دو ویدیو رو مشاهده کنید

----------


## YasharUR

> طبق همین لینک شما
> یک گزینه هست نوشته
> (نام مدرسه :متوسطه 2 پسرانه شاهد شاهد )
> توجه کن ! سهمیه داشته !!! سهمیه +25% ایثارگران = نخوانده پزشکی، باورت نمیشه به لین کزیر مراجعه کن
> مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران
> و ضمنا از اینا ک بگذریم
> نوشته
> سابقه در کانون :3سال
> پس از عید شروع نکرده ، ز 4 سال قبلش تصمیم داشته شروع کنه فقط از عید ، ساعت مطالعشو جدی تر کرده و بیشتر خونده ، همین!


یه بار دیگه به حرفای صد من یه غاز خودت نگاه کن.نوشته های خودت دارن نوشته های خودت رو بی معنی جلوه میدن .
بحث سهمیه اش:
همه کسایی که تو مدرسه شاهد خوندن پدرشون جانباز یا ایثارگر نبوده .شاید حدود 20-30 درصد هر کلاس .دوستای زیادی از مدرسه شاهد داشتم و خودت هم میتونی پاتو بزاری از یکی تو مدرسه شاهد بپرسی
از طرفی کانون تو اطلاعات نوشته منطقه سه!که با توجه به اینکه شهرش مریوان بوده رتبه  رشته ای که قبول شده کاملا مطابقت اش تصدیق میشه و منطقیه 
بحث زمان خوندنش
 سه سالی که هست میتونه مربوط به اول راهنمایی ، دوم دبیرستان یا حتی سوم ابتدایی بوده باشه و هیچ ربطی به اینکه اینارو تو هر سه سال مداوم بیاره نداره .
که علی میتونه تایید کنه یا اگه غلطه تذکر بده @WickedSick@
تو این سه سال فقط 25 تا ازمون شرکت کرده .هر  سال قلم چی 16-19 تا ازمون داره که این نشون میده چقدر خونده و سابقه اش به چه شکل بوده !!!!(که از این تعداد 8 تاش یعنی یک سومش مربوط به سال اخره)
تو سال اخر فقط 8 تای اخرش هست که مطمعنا نشون میده قبل اون ازمون نمیداده که اگر بود تو چارت میدیدیم 
تراز 5000  همین الان با معلومات 3 سال پیشم اونم به این شکل که کلا نمیخوندم و تو کلاس هم فقط صدای معلم توو فضا بود برم میارم .یعنی اگه حتی به فرض 3 سال مداوما تو جو کنکور بوده به این سه سال میشه به چشم دو هفته بین دو تا ازمون نگاه کرد 

مخلط کلام اینکه کاری ندارم میشه یا نه کی میتونه چه شرایطی میخواد چه سختی هایی داره و....(که اون کاملا یه بحث جداست که فقط میشه گفت کلیت قضه خیلی سخت با شرایط ویژه است) 
تمام صحبت اینکه این بابا با توجه به نمودار تراز و صفحه کانونش از اوایل اسفند شروع کرده ، سهمیه اش منطقه سه بوده،تو کنکور تقلب نکرده و تونسته پزشکی قبول بشه

پ.ن:تو رو نقل گرفتم چون زحمت کشیدی تمام حرفای بی اساس و صرفا خاله زنک و بی فکری که همه تا ایجا تو این تاپیک گفتن رو توی یه پست نقل کردی.طرف صحبتم با بقیه که اومدن و بدون فکر و اینکه براشون مهم باشه اصل قضیه چیه و صرفا روی ذهنیت خودشون اومدن کامنت ارسال کردن هم هست

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> یه بار دیگه به حرفای صد من یه غاز خودت نگاه کن.نوشته های خودت دارن نوشته های خودت رو بی معنی جلوه میدن .
> بحث سهمیه اش:
> همه کسایی که تو مدرسه شاهد خوندن پدرشون جانباز یا ایثارگر نبوده .شاید حدود 20-30 درصد هر کلاس .دوستای زیادی از مدرسه شاهد داشتم و خودت هم میتونی پاتو بزاری از یکی تو مدرسه شاهد بپرسی
> از طرفی کانون تو اطلاعات نوشته منطقه سه!که با توجه به اینکه شهرش مریوان بوده رتبه  رشته ای که قبول شده کاملا مطابقت اش تصدیق میشه و منطقیه 
> بحث زمان خوندنش
>  سه سالی که هست میتونه مربوط به اول راهنمایی ، دوم دبیرستان یا حتی سوم ابتدایی بوده باشه و هیچ ربطی به اینکه اینارو تو هر سه سال مداوم بیاره نداره .
> که علی میتونه تایید کنه یا اگه غلطه تذکر بده @WickedSick@
> تو این سه سال فقط 25 تا ازمون شرکت کرده .هر  سال قلم چی 16-19 تا ازمون داره که این نشون میده چقدر خونده و سابقه اش به چه شکل بوده !!!!(که از این تعداد 8 تاش یعنی یک سومش مربوط به سال اخره)
> تو سال اخر فقط 8 تای اخرش هست که مطمعنا نشون میده قبل اون ازمون نمیداده که اگر بود تو چارت میدیدیم 
> ...


بله شما درست میگید ، لطفا خونسردی خودتون حفظ کنید که باعث دلخوری دوستان نشه
موفق باشی :Y (559):  :Y (559):

----------


## sinak2k

*باشه تو هم از عید شروع کن ببینم کجا قبول میشی  
ولی باید بیای بگی ها کجا قبول شدی ؟؟؟
کم خودتونو با بقیه مقایسه کنید*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mina_77

> طبق همین لینک شما
> یک گزینه هست نوشته
> (نام مدرسه :متوسطه 2 پسرانه شاهد شاهد )
> توجه کن ! سهمیه داشته !!! سهمیه +25% ایثارگران = نخوانده پزشکی، باورت نمیشه به لین کزیر مراجعه کن
> مخالفت با سهمیه ایثارگران
> و ضمنا از اینا ک بگذریم
> نوشته
> سابقه در کانون :3سال
> پس از عید شروع نکرده ، ز 4 سال قبلش تصمیم داشته شروع کنه فقط از عید ، ساعت مطالعشو جدی تر کرده و بیشتر خونده ، همین!


از اون حرفا بودا
هر کی مدرسه شاهده، سهمیه ایه؟؟؟
بابا یکم روابط اجتماعیتونو گسترده تر کنید 
با 4 تا آدم نشست و برخاست کنید
4 تا چیز یاد بگیرید
چیزی هم یاد نگرفتید، لزومی نداره حرف بزنید حتما

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

سلام،من امروز از قلمچی پی گیری کردم،دروغی در کار نیست،از فروردین شروع کردن ب خوندن،سهمیه نداشتن،قبلا  دانشجو رشته گفتار درمانی بودن

----------


## Saeed79

بخدا من میبینم بعضی دوستام دنباله اینطور آدمایی هستند که دیر شروع کردن و قبول شدن واقعا ناراحت میشم
این دسته آدما از شروع کردن ترس دارن. میترسن نتیجه نگیرن.میترسن یاد نگیرن و ...
صبح تا شب بشینی اینطور آدما رو پیدا کنی به هیچ دردی نمیخوره
ای خدا
یکی نیست بهشون بگه لامصب* تو شروع کن بقیش توکل به خدا 

*

----------


## Clay0098

ممنون از صاحب تاپیک که زحمت کشیدن و این تاپیک رو جمع و جور کردن تا نشون بدن که خواستن در خیلی از موارد توانستن است که البته بنده هم قبول دارم.

اگه اجازه باشه من هم نظرم رو بگم، هرچند ممکنه بعضی از دوستان ناراحت بشن اما بزارید به حساب کم تجربگی بنده و ...

به نظر حقیر این خواستن توانستن است همیشه درست نیست چرا که مثلا یه پیر مرد ۹۰ ساله با خواستن نمیتوته قهرمان وزنه برداری بشه یا ... اما در درس که با تجزیه و تحلیل و تلاش ذهنی و نه بدنی سر و کار داریم یه پیر مرد ۹۰ ساله میتون رتبه اول کنکور بشه اما 
واقعیت ها رو باید دید و باید درک کرد که اگه شخصی کل دبیرستان درس و تحلیل ضعیفی داشته و تمام ازمون های آنلاین و حضوری رو پایین زده آیا از عید میتونه شروع کنه و موفق بشه؟
به نظر من(بازم میگم نظر بنده اینه) خیر نمیتونه نه تنها از عید نمیشه بلکه از دی و بهمن هم نمیشه
البته ممکنه شخصی هدفش قبولی تو رشته پرستاری و اتاق عمل و ... باشه و به پزشکی فکر نکنه پس با جرئت میشه گفت این شخص میتوته  از بهمن شروع کنه و به رشته مورد نظرش برسه اما ایا شخصی که*پایه ضعیفی داشته و تا همین ازموم قبلی قلم چی فیزیک ۲۰ درصد و منفی میزنه و مفاهمی اصلی حرکت و شتاب و ... درک نکرده یا هنوز فرق بین آن ها و مال انها رو در زبان انگلیس نمیدونه(مثل خودم) یا در دروس پایه مشولات جدی داره با روزی ۲۰ ساعت مطالعه مفید! آیا میتونه برتر یا حتی زیر ۱۰۰۰ بشه؟ به نظر من متاسفانه خیر نمیشه چون خوندن مباحث اصلی و تکرار و کار کردن روی نقاط ضعف و تحلیل تست ها و تکرار تکرار های گذشته هر درس ماه ها زمان میبره و از اون مهمتر حضور در ازمون های مختلف زمان بره چون باید استرس رو کاهش داد*
این شخص هم که صاحب تاپیک لطف کردن و درموردشون گفتن قطعا  قطعا پایه خوب یا متوسطی داشتن و از تراز های قبلیشون مشخص آمادگی خوب یا معمولی داشتن که تازه این رتبه رو کسب کردن(حالا بحث هوش به کنار) حالا شخصی با گذشته ضعیف ایا از عید میتونه؟شخصی که تا همین امروز خودشم میدکنه تو همه درس ها کمتر از بیست درصد آمادست ایا واقعا و بدور از مطالب احساسی میتونه؟
عید دیگه واسه یکی با معدل ۸ و ۱۰ و ۱۳ سوم و پیش(۱۲) دیره نه تنها عید بلکه همین حالا هم واسه شروع از صفر دیره.اقای رستگار رحمانی هم که مشخصه کی بودن و چرا دوباره برتر شدن و با یکی مثل من فرق داره
البته میدونم همه شما عزیزان پایه های خوبی دارید و امیدوارم موفق بشید و رویاهاتون برسید چون سخته بعد از اومدن رتبه ها ببینید اگه یه تست فیزسک یا زیست بیشتر زده بودید هزار تا جابجا شده بودید یا صد تا و حتی میتونستید پزشکی قبول بشید پس خواهشا تلاش کنید چون صاحب تاپیک نمونه این خواستن توانستن هست رو اوردن و ثابت کردن با داشتن حداقل ها هم میشه
اگه حرفی زدم که باعث دلخوری کسی شد پوزش میخوام واقعا هدفم این بود که بگم بهتره گاهی واقعیت هارو دید و تلاش کرد حتی همین ساعت رو و نزاشت برای بعد از عید....
ببخشید طولانی شد
در پناه خدا

----------


## Mysterious

> ممنون از صاحب تاپیک که زحمت کشیدن و این تاپیک رو جمع و جور کردن تا نشون بدن که خواستن در خیلی از موارد توانستن است که البته بنده هم قبول دارم.
> 
> اگه اجازه باشه من هم نظرم رو بگم، هرچند ممکنه بعضی از دوستان ناراحت بشن اما بزارید به حساب کم تجربگی بنده و ...
> 
> به نظر حقیر این خواستن توانستن است همیشه درست نیست چرا که مثلا یه پیر مرد ۹۰ ساله با خواستن نمیتوته قهرمان وزنه برداری بشه یا ... اما در درس که با تجزیه و تحلیل و تلاش ذهنی و نه بدنی سر و کار داریم یه پیر مرد ۹۰ ساله میتون رتبه اول کنکور بشه اما 
> واقعیت ها رو باید دید و باید درک کرد که اگه شخصی کل دبیرستان درس و تحلیل ضعیفی داشته و تمام ازمون های آنلاین و حضوری رو پایین زده آیا از عید میتونه شروع کنه و موفق بشه؟
> به نظر من(بازم میگم نظر بنده اینه) خیر نمیتونه نه تنها از عید نمیشه بلکه از دی و بهمن هم نمیشه
> البته ممکنه شخصی هدفش قبولی تو رشته پرستاری و اتاق عمل و ... باشه و به پزشکی فکر نکنه پس با جرئت میشه گفت این شخص میتوته  از بهمن شروع کنه و به رشته مورد نظرش برسه اما ایا شخصی که*پایه ضعیفی داشته و تا همین ازموم قبلی قلم چی فیزیک ۲۰ درصد و منفی میزنه و مفاهمی اصلی حرکت و شتاب و ... درک نکرده یا هنوز فرق بین آن ها و مال انها رو در زبان انگلیس نمیدونه(مثل خودم) یا در دروس پایه مشولات جدی داره با روزی ۲۰ ساعت مطالعه مفید! آیا میتونه برتر یا حتی زیر ۱۰۰۰ بشه؟ به نظر من متاسفانه خیر نمیشه چون خوندن مباحث اصلی و تکرار و کار کردن روی نقاط ضعف و تحلیل تست ها و تکرار تکرار های گذشته هر درس ماه ها زمان میبره و از اون مهمتر حضور در ازمون های مختلف زمان بره چون باید استرس رو کاهش داد*
> این شخص هم که صاحب تاپیک لطف کردن و درموردشون گفتن قطعا  قطعا پایه خوب یا متوسطی داشتن و از تراز های قبلیشون مشخص آمادگی خوب یا معمولی داشتن که تازه این رتبه رو کسب کردن(حالا بحث هوش به کنار) حالا شخصی با گذشته ضعیف ایا از عید میتونه؟شخصی که تا همین امروز خودشم میدکنه تو همه درس ها کمتر از بیست درصد آمادست ایا واقعا و بدور از مطالب احساسی میتونه؟
> ...


نظرتون راجب ایشون چیه؟

تو رتبه برترای منطقه ۳ هست 
یه سر به ترازاشون بزنید

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


نظرتون راجب ایشون چیه؟

تو رتبه برترای منطقه ۳ هست 
یه سر به ترازاشون بزنید


این افراد اصلا ازمون قلم چی  نرفتن / پشتیبان برای  کم نشدن پولش وحقوق / براشون پاسخ برگ پر می کرده_
کارنامه اش رو کانون خطا می زد برام ایشون فرق داره خودش امده بالا

----------


## Saeed744

> نظرتون راجب ایشون چیه؟
> فایل پیوست 84750
> تو رتبه برترای منطقه ۳ هست 
> یه سر به ترازاشون بزنید


احتمالا ایشون هم بعدازدچندسال دوری خواسته کنکور بده
اما پایه درسی خوبی داشته تونسته موفق شه 
اخرین ترازش پیشرفت خوبی داشته فکرنکنم کسی واسش پرکرده 
بعد هم دیگه شرکت نکرده باتوجه به شرایطش بهترین کارکرده

----------


## Mysterious

> _
> این افراد اصلا ازمون قلم چی  نرفتن / پشتیبان برای  کم نشدن پولش وحقوق / براشون پاسخ برگ پر می کرده_


واقعا؟
از کجا میدونید؟

----------


## ali.asghar

_http://محدثه سالاری نسبنمایش کارنامه های کانون




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious


واقعا؟
از کجا میدونید؟


   کمی استنباط /  یک نفر از شهرستان های کرمون حدود 300 منظقه 3   اورده بود  با تراز 4.800 فقط 2تا مونده به اخری رو یکهو از 4.800 رسید به 7000 بنظرتون  این فرد در 1 ازمون ان هم جمع بندی  می توانست 2200 تراز بالا ببره /یا فقط همین 2 ازمون رو شرکت کرده بوده //باید بگردم پیدایش کنم که وقت ندارم //Mysterious_
کارنامه اش محدثه سالاری نسب//اون کارنا مه ای که ذکر کردین برای من نمی امد الان دیدم اون درسته /ببخشید اینو به اون نسبت دادم

----------

